# FaceRig - become a furry on your webcam



## Taralack (Dec 27, 2013)

Saw this and thought "furries will love this".

http://kotaku.com/turn-your-human-face-into-a-video-game-character-1490049650


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 28, 2013)

dude, just grab this and scudle away!


----------



## Hewge (Dec 29, 2013)

Dang it, Tora! This is, like, the fourth thread for this thing.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 29, 2013)

Taralack, sweetie... no...


----------

